
The plan to move the Swedish town of Kiruna - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2018/dec/02/kiruna-swedish-arctic-town-had-to-move-reindeer-herders-in-the-way
======
dang
There have been a bunch of articles about this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15755529](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15755529)
(13 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14416840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14416840)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12551206](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12551206)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11747452](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11747452)
(4 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11738133](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11738133)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9727414](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9727414)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8731296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8731296)
(50 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8497057](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8497057)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7354364](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7354364)

------
SOLAR_FIELDS
As dang mentioned, they’ve been going on with this for several years now. It’s
really worth a visit out there, the town truly captures the northern Swedish
feel.

Also of note worth visiting if you go during the winter is the ice hotel
nearby that is rebuilt every winter:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icehotel_(Jukkasjärvi)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icehotel_\(Jukkasjärvi\))

------
kawsper
I've been there and visited the mines, I can recommend it if you are in the
area, I visited with my dad in my teens and I can still remember the visit. I
am sure they were already talking about this back then (~15 years ago).

------
mci
Before WW2, German authorities considered moving the town of Beuthen in Upper
Silesia (now Bytom in Poland), having then 100,000 citizens, that sits atop
rich coal deposits.

See the end of this article:
[https://www.nytimes.com/1982/08/08/world/tremors-plaguing-
po...](https://www.nytimes.com/1982/08/08/world/tremors-plaguing-polish-coal-
town.html)

------
cat199
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Most_(Most_District)#Destructi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Most_\(Most_District\)#Destruction_&_redevelopment)

"Most, the Town that Moved: Coal, Communists and the 'Gypsy Question' in Post-
War Czechoslovakia"

[https://www.jstor.org/stable/20723640?seq=1#page_scan_tab_co...](https://www.jstor.org/stable/20723640?seq=1#page_scan_tab_contents)

